# Getting laser eyes installed.



## Tiger (Sep 10, 2008)

Before I can go into the Navy Seals my vision has to be corrected to 20/20.

I'm going in for my consultation tomorrow, but the only real hurdle is that I will have to go 14 days without contacts. 

Man I can not see at all, much less safely ride my bike to work. I guess I can walk, but its South Carolina in September.

The lamest solution I've thought of is buying glasses to wear. But without health insurance that'd turn into a pretty expensive pair of glasses that I'd wear for 2 weeks.

Anyone had to solve this same problem before?

In other news I've been on hold for 29 minutes now with a bill company in dispute over an error thats 100% their fault.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey dude. I've had LASIK done before but I'm already in the military so they picked up the bill. I answered a few question when another member had received laser eye surgery. Here is the thread. Shoot me a PM if you have any further questions or anything.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 10, 2008)

I read through it. 

It mostly dealt with him being scared of it.

Im not frightened at all, its mainly the no contact for a bit factor. The worst that can actually happen is them saying that I am _not_ a candidate for it tomorrow, as this would crush quite a few hopes/dreams.

EDIT: I am on 42 minutes hold now.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Sep 10, 2008)

Ah. D'oh. Didn't know that. Sorry.  As long as you don't have really weird eyes you should be okay. Here's hoping you can get it dude.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 10, 2008)

I've had way worse procedures than laser eyes, trust me. Probably the easiest thing I'll do for the next 2 years.

Something I learned when I was a kid: Laser stands for 'Light Amplification through Stimulated Emission of Radiation.'


----------



## darren (Sep 11, 2008)

Can you not just go to Costco or Wal-Mart and get a cheap pair of glasses?

I'm surprised they allow people into the SEALs who have had laser surgery because of the decreased night vision issue. Or is that not much of a problem these days?


----------



## stuh84 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was expecting to come in the thread and find out you were gonna look like this: -


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2008)

darren said:


> Can you not just go to Costco or Wal-Mart and get a cheap pair of glasses?
> 
> I'm surprised they allow people into the SEALs who have had laser surgery because of the decreased night vision issue. Or is that not much of a problem these days?



It totally depends on the outcome of the surgery. Its a possible side effect, but one that occurs primarily during the 6 months after surgery.


----------



## Drew (Sep 11, 2008)

darren said:


> Can you not just go to Costco or Wal-Mart and get a cheap pair of glasses?
> 
> I'm surprised they allow people into the SEALs who have had laser surgery because of the decreased night vision issue. Or is that not much of a problem these days?



 I want to say that you can get like $20 glasses that way.


----------



## Randy (Sep 11, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm surprised they allow people into the SEALs who have had laser surgery because of the decreased night vision issue. Or is that not much of a problem these days?



Hmmm.. I had heard about this before, but I've never encountered it. My mother got laser surgery a while ago, and she drives at night pretty much every night since she had it done.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2008)

So I am scheduled for a PRK on October the 2nd.

Starting next Tuesday I am blind (I found out today that my eyes are 20/600) until the procedure.

I am only bummed because Armored Core: For Answer is coming out this week, but as fate works Fallout 3 was pushed back to the 28th of October, so my most anticipated game of all time will be played with new laser eyes.

And then after that its signup time, off to camp in March then on to BUD/S.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 11, 2008)

Hope all goes well. Keep me updated on BUDs as that's an interest of mine.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2008)

I would but my internet days will be over for a while there. It's the best and worst thing that you'll ever go through, though.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 11, 2008)

I will have a lasek-surgery in January 
I can't wait! I have -5 diopters (is that the right word??) on both eyes


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 11, 2008)

Good Luck.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 11, 2008)

Yea it was totally worth it. I was scared cause my results came so gradually, but on my visit Tuesday I was finally reading letters off of the 20/15 line.

And Ive still got months of improvement to go.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats. How much did it cost, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 11, 2008)

Like 4300 or so. I also get a lifetime of 'enhancements' should I need them.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 4, 2009)

EDIT: Nevermind, looks like I couldn't report the post because it was being deleted as I was typing


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 4, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Like 4300 or so. I also get a lifetime of 'enhancements' should I need them.



I wouldnt have been worrying about glasses at that point  Whats another 120$ on 4300$?


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 4, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, looks like I couldn't report the post because it was being deleted as I was typing


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 5, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> I was expecting to come in the thread and find out you were gonna look like this: -


 


...


...


...


...


----------



## MFB (Jan 5, 2009)

So, there really aren't any laser being shot from eyes in here?



Mislead yet again


----------



## Tiger (Jan 5, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I wouldnt have been worrying about glasses at that point  Whats another 120$ on 4300$?



Nah dude, its so worth it. Im still blown away by it, especially when I stop and realize how much contacts were holding me back.

To think I used to put sheets of plastic on my eyes to see just seems silly.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 5, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Nah dude, its so worth it. Im still blown away by it, especially when I stop and realize how much contacts were holding me back.
> 
> To think I used to put sheets of plastic on my eyes to see just seems silly.



Nah, i mean when you were talking about not wanting to buy glasses back before hand. If the surgery cost that much, you'd be paying, what, one more payment? 
I'd love to get lasik at some point. My eyes are only half as bad as yours were, but i hate using contacts and i cant stand wearing glasses.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 5, 2009)

9 days from now!
Then will be my lasek-surgery


----------



## Tiger (Jan 5, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Nah, i mean when you were talking about not wanting to buy glasses back before hand. If the surgery cost that much, you'd be paying, what, one more payment?
> I'd love to get lasik at some point. My eyes are only half as bad as yours were, but i hate using contacts and i cant stand wearing glasses.



Ah I got you. It'd have been more like 300-400 because my prescription was out of date.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 5, 2009)

i wanted to get a laser-correction, but when i finally had some money on the side, i was a fucking coward and bought a guitar amp instead. :-/


----------



## sami (Jan 5, 2009)

PEWPEWPEW!~!!!






LED Throwie Rat (or Mouse)


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2009)

What...the...hell...?!


----------



## sami (Jan 5, 2009)

bwahahahahhaahah!!!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 6, 2009)

petereanima said:


> i wanted to get a laser-correction, but when i finally had some money on the side, i was a fucking coward and bought a guitar amp instead. :-/



Yeah, I'm starting to get a little bit nervous, too 
Some guy doing things in my eyes....
But the result is worth it's price


----------



## Tiger (Jan 6, 2009)

Lasik is nothing, you're done before you have a chance to get scared. PRK on the other hand would be frightening if that kind of thing bothers you.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll be getting a premium lasek...so there might be pain afterwards...
I didn't choose lasik because I'm doing martial arts and a lot of other things with a high trauma risk so there won't be any problems with the flap 
But they will give me some painkillers and I'll get some other drugs before the operation 
only 8 days left...


----------



## Tiger (Jan 6, 2009)

'Premium lasik' = PRK surgery, yea? Enjoy the first 2 days after because then you're in for some character building.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, somekind of new prk method, it's supposed to hurt but to be not as painful as a normal prk 
I think I'm gonna listen to some music while they are doing things with my eyes... something relaxing like...uhm...cannibal corpse


----------



## Tiger (Jan 6, 2009)

The surgery itself is painless, for sure.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 7, 2009)

It's the time afterwards that bothers me


----------



## Tiger (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea, sunburned eyes with dirty contacts for a few days blows. So does being locked in a darkened room because the light sensitivity is so bad.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 13, 2009)

my surgery is tomorrow 
So...
See you, guys


----------



## Tiger (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude enjoy the first two days as much as you can. You'll need to wear sunglasses that they'll probably give you, but you'll be able to watch TV and your vision should be pretty good.

After that its not so much fun. : / BTW, a beer or two quickly drank will work way better than the pain medicine they give you. I don't like alcohol but it relieved the sunburn sensation. Also, rubbing very hard on your forehead with like a knuckle relieves the unique pain.

Hopefully you wont have as bad an experience during the contact phase, but in case, those tips will help you manage.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 18, 2009)

I CAN SEE AGAIN 
But not so good, I've still got the contacts in my eyses and it annoys the hell outta me!! The Lasek/PRK wasn't as bad as I thought and the first day was easy, too. But then the pain started 
It was pretty bad sometimes and the painkiller made me high or something and I've had some veeeryy strange dreams (couldn't sleep the first 3 nights very good). But the healing was pretty fast and I knew that it would probably gonna be painful. Wearing the same pair of contacts for 5 days sucks... I think this feeling is worse than the pain...And it was so boring 
Sitting in my darkened room with my hood on and with my sunglasses on and nothing to do...
But fuck it, it'll be over tomorrow!!
And my vision improves with each day dramatically!
So, I gotta go now, it's pretty hard to look at the screen 
Cheers

@ Tiger: thanks dude, helped me a lot


----------



## Tiger (Jan 18, 2009)

Yea expect to wear those sunglasses for a while man, I returned to work 5 days after surgery but I still had to wear my sunglasses.

I definitely agree that the contacts themselves are worse than any 'pain', its that constant irritation that doesnt go away that gets to you.

Its night and day once they remove the contacts, for sure. Be sure to believe them when they tell you that you get your vision improvements in increments over several months. At first I was skeptical and even a little bit worried but as the weeks went by I kept getting clearer and clearer vision.


----------

